
How Sugar and Fat Trick the Brain into Wanting More Food - daegloe
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-sugar-and-fat-trick-the-brain-into-wanting-more-food/
======
norea-armozel
Most of this article reads like the summary of "You on a Diet" from Oz and
Roizen. I'm glad much of the science hasn't changed. It's not that calories
don't count, but that satiety as a signal of sufficient food gets messed by
overeating and obesity as a whole.

I'm glad they didn't try to foist the "hormonal" theory of metabolism on us
again because calories in vs calories out is still a solid model for weight
loss. It's just not enough if you eat the wrong things to fix your satiety
signals.

